# 8nbait questions



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but can someone explain '8nbait' to me. I've been doing a lot of reading on this forum and I see this term a lot. Best I can tell, it just simply refers to 8oz of lead with a big chunk of bait primarily used for big red drum. And it seems to be the standard rig by which the distance casters measure their performance. Is that it?

But 8oz seems like a lot of lead. I've been surf fishing for several years now (OBX and SC) and the most I've ever had to use to hold bottom was 6oz and more often than not I'm using 4s or 5s. Is the use of 8oz just to achieve more distance (and not necessarily to hold bottom)?


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

wolfgang, 8oz. of lead is what is required to "load" the rods used to achieve the long distance casts. Also the law of interia takes play, with 8 or 10oz in a stiff head wind, it is going to carry better than a 4 or 5oz lead. So to answer your question 8nbait is usually a fish finder rig with 8oz., a coastlock snap or mcmahon snap, and a 1-3" snell to you hook of choice.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Call me on the days that 4 & 5 oz lead holds in Hatteras with a big ol chunk of bait for it seems I cant never find them days. 
But yes you are correct 8&Bait is 8oz and a big ol chunk of bait, there are days when less will hold but most of the time it takes no less than 8 and days when 12oz will wash down the beach as fast as you can throw it.
This is mainly used for Drum and Striper fishn. :fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

when i use 10, and it doesnt work here?
i find a neighbor and drink. lol


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Shooter - My OBX fishing has been limited to Ocracoke (haven't been on Hatteras yet) and I usually use a fish finder rig with 4 or 5oz pyramid sinker, a 7/0 circle hook and finger mullet for bait. I use 10' ft M to MH rods. This has been a good setup for the average sized puppy drum on OI. And usually casting far enough isn't a problem. The last one I caught was on a 10 yard lob (no kidding, the slough was practically right in front of us at high tide). 

More questions...

Is the '8nbait' primarily used for targeting the larger 'citation drum'? 

I'm new to the extreme distance casting concept...maybe you can shed a little light on it for me...I've been pretty successful at catching fish and haven't really felt the need for more distance. Can I expect to catch more or bigger fish by getting further out?

What length and weight of rod needs 8oz to load it?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

wolfgang said:


> Is the '8nbait' primarily used for targeting the larger 'citation drum'?
> 
> 
> What length and weight of rod needs 8oz to load it?


The rods are typically 12-13 feet in length.

The conditions that prevail for these fish many times require 8oz to hold bottom or to maintain a set drift with other fishermen. Now I remember when I added a 1418/2 to my arsenal 4-6 light heaver. I added several pounds to the bag because of the other weights that were added to cover this rod. The sad pat is I rarely get to fish it.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

ooeric said:


> when i use 10, and it doesnt work here?
> i find a neighbor and drink. lol


LOL. 


if my 4oz doesnt hold in the surf, i pack up and go fish the inlet.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup know all about them pups being in so close its scary,, couple of weeks ago while wading out on the point and bombing way out for them Bigguns I watched as a guy caught 2 or 3 pups one after another till I noticed he was just lobbing out and hooking up. I gave it a lob and poof one 25" fat pup on the hook.

This is the great debate, at times ya need to get the bait over the bar or atleast well into the cut in the bar to get them bigguns and the current is running swift so yup 8-10 and 12oz is needed to hold. If there isn't many fishing I toss one half out and one long to help find them so there isnt any set pattern but being able to go long has always helped.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Do you guys use sinker slides on your fish finder rigs (so the fish don't feel the lead when they take the bait)?


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

slideing sinkers screw up your cast. '8nBait' i think people say that cuz it rhymes. I never use more than 4 oz sinkers. If the current is so bad it won't hold i find a new spot or go home


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

8nBait isn't a thing. It's a state of mind....


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> 8nBait isn't a thing. It's a state of mind....


hahaha good one


----------

